# مجموعة داراة رائعة لتحويل من 12 فولت مستمر الى 220 فولت متردد(أنفيرتر)



## hussien95 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الدارة أنا مجربها شخصيا وهي جيدة جدا وقوية 100 واط التغذية من بطارية 12 فولت ولكن ليس لسيارة لأن الدارة صغيرة والمحول 12 0 12 /5 أمبير خافض أو رافع جهد نفس الشي

وهذه الدارة 200واط/المحول 12 0 12/10 أمبير

وهذه الدارة 500واط/المحول 10 0 10 /25 أمبير تقريبا
http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/image_cache/httpwww.up00.comh1filesvRG54452.jpg
وهذه مفاجئة لمنتدانا الغالي دارة 500w inverter ups تم وضع رابط بدل الصورة لحقوق الملكية
ملاحظة للمبتدأين يجب وضع ترانزستورات القدرة على مبدد حراري مناسب وأي أستفسار أنا جاهز وأمل أن ينال هذا الموضوع أعجابكم :78:


----------



## nmnmn58 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يا باش مهندس والله والله ينور عليك
بس هستأذنك في مشكله عندى
اذاى اقدر احدد نوع او قيمة الموسفيت في دائرة رفع
من12 فولت الي 220 فولت 1200 وات
لانى عندي جهاز كونفرتر للاسف احترق فيه الموسفيت 
ولان بيناته ممسوحه عمدا من المصنع فعجذت عن استبداله 
يا ريت لو تساعدنى فى ايجاد حل للمشكله وجذاك الله خيرا
ودا موقع الشركه
ه¹؟ه·‍ç‰¹ه¥”وک“ç”µه*گç§‘وٹ€وœ‰é™گه…¬هڈ¸(TBE)|é€†هڈکه™¨|é€†هڈکç”µو؛گ|ç”µو؛گè½¬وچ¢è£…ç½®|ه؟«é€ںه……ç”µç”µو؛گ|ç§»هٹ¨ç”µو؛گ
ودى صوره
ودى صوره اخري 
ودى صوره اخري .


----------



## hussien95 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الكريم أنا لسة متأكد لأنه ليس أمامي لأعرف قطعه لأعطيك الحل ولكن بما أن الترانزستورات الثماني ترانزستورات قدرة جرب ترانزستور irf3205 وأنشاء الله يشتغل تحياتي


----------



## nmnmn58 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> أخي الكريم أنا لسة متأكد لأنه ليس أمامي لأعرف قطعه لأعطيك الحل ولكن بما أن الترانزستورات الثماني ترانزستورات قدرة جرب ترانزستور irf3205 وأنشاء الله يشتغل تحياتي



للاسف ركبته ولم يعمل ولم يعطى اي شئ مع العلم ان الجهاز يعمل والمروحه تعمل ولكن لا يعطي اي قراءه عند الخرج ال220 لا شئ على الافو


----------



## hussien95 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الكريم اذا لم يعطي شيئ تأكد من باقي القطع وأفحصها جيدا يمكن أن تكون أيسية أو قصر بترانزستور الأبتدائي أو أي قطعة ثانية تأكد وأخبرني بالنتيجة


----------



## hussien95 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ويمكن أن يكون من المحول تأكد منه وأنه ليس تالف


----------



## nmnmn58 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> ويمكن أن يكون من المحول تأكد منه وأنه ليس تالف


غيرت الاربعة ترانزستورات واشتغل بس القراءه متغيره كل لحظه 
بمعنى 220 \110 \180 \.....الخ 
وكمان الترانزوستور الاول والثانى المشار اليهم فى الصور السابقه بانهم محترقين 
بيسخنم جدا جدا وبسرعه ويمكن دا سبب الاحتراق ولكنى اجهل السبب 
ارجو الافاده واسف جدا للاطاله


----------



## فقيه العرب (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شيء رائع تستحق الثناء ومفيد ساحول ان اجمع واحده كوبي بيست


----------



## hussien95 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

موفق أخي الكريم فقيه العرب


----------



## hussien95 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الكريم *nmnmn58 سبب سخونة الترانزستورات قصر في ملف المحول يعني المحول سخنان في مرة من مرات الأستخدام مما أدى الى أحتراق بعض الورنيش من الأسلاك النحاسية بداخل الملف فيصبح مقاومة الملف أقل مما يأدي الى سخونة الترانزستورات وأختلاف في الخرج يعني يقل ويعلا كل شوي*


----------



## nmnmn58 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> أخي الكريم *nmnmn58 سبب سخونة الترانزستورات
> قصر في ملف المحول يعني المحول سخنان في مرة من مرات الأستخدام مما أدى الى أحتراق بعض الورنيش من الأسلاك النحاسية بداخل الملف فيصبح مقاومة الملف أقل مما يأدي الى سخونة الترانزستورات وأختلاف في الخرج يعني يقل ويعلا كل شوي*



تمام اخى الفاضل *hussien95* لم الاحظ ذلك من قبل *أحتراق بعض الورنيش من الأسلاك النحاسية بداخل الملف **المحول
وطبعا هذا يعنى امرا من الاثنان اما استبداله وطبعا غير معلوم على الاقل عندى بيانات محول الملف لشراؤه
اوفكه ومحاولة لفه بسلك جديد وهذا سيكون بالنسبه لى اول مره وربنا يستر*
:81::81::81::81::81::18:


----------



## hussien95 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بالتوفيق أخي الكريم وأطلعنا ماذا حدث معك


----------



## الشهد العربي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر يااخي


----------

